# Rents in Dubai



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

Moving to Dubai around the 15th - will get company accommodation for 4 weeks, after which I need to find my own place. I'm considering JBR, JLT, Discovery Gardens or Marina

I've been told rents are going south and are negotiable - any idea how much I'd have to fork over for a 1 bedroom apartment? 

And whats the deal of security deposits/advance payment of rent..

HELP, please!

Jagat


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

JBR: 70-80k
JLT: 40-50k
DG: 30-40k
Marina: 60-70k

Depends on height of apartment and if it has a good view, what building, etc, but I'd say those were general ballpark figures. There will be availability cheaper, and more expensive.


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> JBR: 70-80k
> JLT: 40-50k
> DG: 30-40k
> Marina: 60-70k
> ...


Thank you Gavtek. 
Would I need to put up the entire annual rent upfront? Or do we pay rent every month?

Thanks

J.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

jagatr said:


> Thank you Gavtek.
> Would I need to put up the entire annual rent upfront? Or do we pay rent every month?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


From what I have read on here it depends. There are loads of threads covering it. On Dubizzle.com it normally tells you what is expected.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

jagatr said:


> Thank you Gavtek.
> Would I need to put up the entire annual rent upfront? Or do we pay rent every month?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Depends on a few things, which area, how desperate/reasonable the Landlord is, but mainly 4 cheques is acceptable


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You rent annually. It is a one year contact and you can pay the whole year up front (1 cheque) which will get you the best discount. Or you can pay with 2,4,6,12 cheques all post dated and given to the Landlord before you move in. The cheques have to be honoured, it is a criminal offence to bounce a cheque. The more cheques you pay with the less discount you will get. 
You will also have to pay a security deposit - usually 5% of the annual rent. This is held until you move out.
The real estate commission is 5% of the annual rent.
DEWA (Water and Elec) deposit is dhs.1000.
Annual Housing Fee is 5% of the annual rent and is paid monthly over the year and added to your DEWA bill.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Wandabug's responses are spot on. And as someone has pointed out before, dubizzle.com is your best bet to research areas and rents


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

wandabug said:


> You rent annually. It is a one year contact and you can pay the whole year up front (1 cheque) which will get you the best discount. Or you can pay with 2,4,6,12 cheques all post dated and given to the Landlord before you move in. The cheques have to be honoured, it is a criminal offence to bounce a cheque. The more cheques you pay with the less discount you will get.
> You will also have to pay a security deposit - usually 5% of the annual rent. This is held until you move out.
> The real estate commission is 5% of the annual rent.
> DEWA (Water and Elec) deposit is dhs.1000.
> Annual Housing Fee is 5% of the annual rent and is paid monthly over the year and added to your DEWA bill.


Thank you ever so much Wandabug.... 

J.


----------

